# Giant Prickly Stick Insect



## DeadInTheBasement (May 11, 2006)

these things looked cool at the aquarium how do your keep them?


----------



## Shadow Mantis (Jun 30, 2006)

Hi

I don't personally keep these insects, but I work at a local aquarium which has them. We keep them in approximately a 40 gallon mesh tank. That should be okay for 12. I'm not quite sure how long they live, but it takes a year for an egg to hatch.


----------



## Mike (Jun 30, 2006)

a 10 gallon tank side ways is good then get a screen top for it so the top is facing u like a door and u just open it. JUSt fill the thing full of bramble leaves and that should be good. EVen a 20 gallon would be good.


----------



## francisco (Jul 1, 2006)

HEllo,

When they are small nymphs they need some humidity to molt properly,

so try to keep humidity by spraying the cage twice a day.

Cage could be an old aquarium until they they outgrow it.

once they become adults you can keep the in a more airy cage.

Eggs from a sexual culture should hatch in 6-8 months

Eggs from a parthenogenetic culture hatch in 12-14 months

Bramble is a good food, you can also feed them Pyrocantha,Guava,Wax myrtle,Oak and definately Eucalyptus if you have acces to it.

FT


----------

